

Quora Launches Reviews - zosegal
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/03/06/quora-now-officially-embraces-reviews-letting-users-include-star-ratings-with-their-responses/

======
ebspelman
It's interesting that the article never compares explicit reviews with the
implicit reviews that Quora already generates. Consensus (upvotes/point
scores) can review things the same way that a starring system can.

I can scroll through comparative star values of different movies, or I can
compare the upvote scores for different movies that are answers to the
question "What are the best 'twist' movies?" ([http://www.quora.com/Movie-
Story-and-Plot-Themes/What-are-th...](http://www.quora.com/Movie-Story-and-
Plot-Themes/What-are-the-best-twist-movies)). Both are relative scales, but
I'd be interested see what differences the two scales would produce in terms
of ordering and favoritism.

